#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to fix (The disk is write protected) Error

## Smith

Hello Guys!

I couldn't Format my SD Card because of this Error (The disk is write protected). if you have any idea to fix this error could you please share with me.

Capture.PNG

----------


## NimeshHeshan

I recommend you this Guide.
How to Remove Write Protection from USB [ 5 Ways] - EaseUS

Because Easeus a World leading Data privacy company. I have also followed their most of guides.

----------

